# Dan Anderson on More Planter Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some good planter tips for you fellas that have a more modern type planter.....with my old John Deere 7100 its a more read em' and weep situation. Its all I really need tho....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/more_planter_tips/


----------

